# karkea - karhea



## n8abx9

Mitkä eroja on "karkea" ja "karhea" - adjektiivien välillä? Paitsi että voi sanoa "karkea arvio" vain "karkea"-sanan kanssa.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Katso sanojan selitykset Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta: Kielitoimiston sanakirja


----------



## n8abx9

Katson niitä aina ennen kysymistä.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Karhea* on sileän vastakohta. Se on pinnan ominaisuus, esim. hiekkapaperi on karheaa, tai pesuaine voi tehdä kädet karheiksi. Jos kurkku on kipeä, se voi tuntua karhealta.

*Karkea* on hienon (hienojakoisen) vastakohta, kun puhutaan esim. raekoosta (sora on karkeampaa kuin hiekka; no. 150 hiekkapaperi on karkeampaa kuin no. 400) tai tarkkuudesta (karkea säätö <> hienosäätö). Karkea arvio on arvio, joka ei ole kovin tarkka (vrt. karkea säätö). Myös käytös voi olla karkeaa, jolloin se on vulgääriä.

Nämä ovat syntyperäisen suomenpuhujan intuitiivisia näkemyksiä.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos tosi paljon!


----------

